# Keepin' the dog out of the pool



## MarkO (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi, does anyone have ideas on how to keep a dog that LOVES the water out of the pool? We've been living in a house that has an in-ground pool for less than a year. Since Sophie stays outside for most of the day, we used to let her get in the pool whenever she wanted (it was impossible to keep her out). After a while she started getting rashes, so we barricaded the entrance to the pool with floaty devices, and for a couple months it worked-- she didn't go in, and she was dry. Now she's decided to start jumping in from the side of the pool, and actually gets stuck on the steps in the water because she can't make it past the rafts and things we put on the steps to keep her from going IN. 

I'd like to remove the blockade and teach her that the pool is off-limits unless mom and dad allow her in, but now that she's gotten used to letting herself in, it's going to be an uphill battle. Any ideas? Thanks!

Mark


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Put up a fence around the pool?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

A fence would be the best option. I'd be really concerned about a dog getting in the pool when no one is home.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

We had the same problem- Eleanor would get into the pool when we did not want her to, so now she just does not have access to the pool unless we are outside with her. We put up easily removable fencing around it and she just cannot get in unless we want her to.


----------



## MarkO (Sep 5, 2008)

I was hoping to find a way to teach her that going in the pool unsupervised is a no-no, but the more I consider the logistics of doing that, combined with the strength of her will, I'm more and more partial to the fence idea. Thanks everyone for helping me think it through!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey move up north! It will be frozen part of t he year and that should keep her put!! :bowl:

If not then I think a fence is the answer.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

hmmm would a small kid pool away from the big pool work? Maybe if she had a small kid pool she could lay down in she would be fine?

Or a pool fence.


----------



## MarkO (Sep 5, 2008)

Actually, I wouldn't mind Sophie going into the pool if she'd diligently dry herself off afterwards, especially behind the ears. The problem is that she's wet all day if I let her in, which eventually leads to skin problems. A smaller pool would help me keep chlorine off of her and fur out of the big pool, but she'd still remain wet. Nice idea though, Noey... So yeah, a pool fence is best. I just wish the dog could help me pay for it. I guess I'll take it out of her allowance...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

An invisible fence can be set up to keep dogs away from forbidden areas: pool, garden, etc.


----------

